# The Banshee



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Something I have been working on for a few weeks...it took many unexpected turns as I built it...It just wouldn't cooperate with what I had planned, so I finally just gave in to the prop's desire to become a banshee....


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dave.....again.....yet another insane looking prop. Pretty crazy looking....I like it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YET ANOTHER OUTSTANDING PROP...this one is really nice Dave....one of my favs


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

dave is that a mold of the skull?? Looks like it might be.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> dave is that a mold of the skull?? Looks like it might be.


Nope, not a mold. I carved it from a piece of urethane foam and coated with paperclay.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

DAVE!!!! that skull came out so awsome , DAM it looks so real, cant believe its foam
yet an other great prop---ok enough of kiss @$$-- -- good job


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Dave
Your Banshee would look great at the entrance to my Haunted House Facade. Kinda like a watch dog. Nice job! I really like your work.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's really neat! What are your plans for it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dave, it sucks. Just horrible. What were you thinking? LOL! Ok, just kidding, it's spectacular! Yet another fine product put out by the prop machine himself. This prop ROCKS! Looks like it could reach out and get ya at anytime.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Have to agree with the good Dr on this one Dave, it's just AWFUL...now, being the truly great guy that I am, I will save you the shame and disappointment of keeping such a travesty by allowing you to send it to me for, um, uh...disposal...yeah..that's it...disposal (you're not buying any of this crap, are you?) Oh well, I tried...excellent macabre work Dave, Looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

excellent
It would make a good watchman for your hearse carriage


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

insane. creative. outstanding. that's what you are along with your props.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow that paperclay takes some tight detailing... I really like the suture joints in the skull. And the spongy texture of the bone at the broken spots... nice. Once again, very groovy prop Dave!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Well Dave, it's not all that it would be better if it was animatronic.....Just kidding one more master piece to add to your already growing army of the damed. It would be better if it was animatronic tho. Sorry I think everything should be animatronic. LOL


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool, looks aquatic.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Death Master said:


> Well Dave, it's not all that it would be better if it was animatronic.....Just kidding one more master piece to add to your already growing army of the damed. It would be better if it was animatronic tho. Sorry I think everything should be animatronic. LOL


LOL...maybe someday I'll get with the animatronic program... actually it almost was animated, but the movement was way too mechanical and the motor too fast...plus she needed to have more movement than I was able to do at the time.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Again another "YOU SUCK".. I am always so impressed with the way your props turn out.. Utterly amazing..


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Prehistorically cool, Dave. Again. Dammit.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool. The detail is amaizing.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awe-inspiring as always, dave! what was she meant to be before she wailed her desire to be a banshee?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Reminds me of an old girlfriend!!! 

<shivers!>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like an underwater banchee due to the fins.  Nice job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

For something that took the turn for the worse, it certainly looks good.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Another unique prop DTD!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That's awsome Dave!!
I wish I had your talent!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the skull on this one Dave. 
Excellent!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I totally dig this one!!!!!!!!

As always, incredible job, Dave!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot folks!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup dave....another beauty!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The stuff my nightmares are made of. Good work Dave.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks nice man, just paper mache?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> Looks nice man, just paper mache?


no, CB. I have made the skull by carving a block of urethane foam and coated that with paperclay. The rest is pvc and flexible hose covered in pantyhose and some spiderwebs. Everything got a good covering of latex paint to bind it all together.


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

nice job dude


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Truly awesome.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW!!!!! that is awesome! good job Dave!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! Until seeing this, I had never even THOUGHT about what a Banshee might even look like. An excellent realization. Well done!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

impressive man - you have a very unique style that really shows through in all your work - and the best part is - its your own style - not coppied from someone elses - congrats on another great prop.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow That thing is great. I was wondering where does one get paper clay? At Hobby Lobby or do you make it?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cerinad said:


> Wow That thing is great. I was wondering where does one get paper clay? At Hobby Lobby or do you make it?


I buy mine at Michaels...hobby lobby may have it too...I'm not sure.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, Hobby Lobby has it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Anytime


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You really need to feed your pets, Dave.

Looks like the skeleton of a creature from a Jim Henson production.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

As always, utterly amazing!
They should give you your own exhibit at the local art gallery - cause art is what you create man!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What's wrong with the way it turned out? I think he is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just seeing this now since the thread started before I was a member. She is absolutely beautiful, Dave.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just seeing this now since the thread started before I was a member. She is absolutely beautiful, Dave.


Completely agree -

And btw, I saw a photo of Hestral (is it?) tonight. Very nice - and still envious, lol.


----------

